# Unable to compile multimedia/logitechmediaserver



## Oliver Jones (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi,

I did a fresh install of FreeBSD 12.1 (AMD64) on my media server, did an update to p1, and also updated the ports collection with portsnap fetch + extract, and did a pkg update, too. Only problem is, the Logitech Media Server port no longer compiles. (It complains about quite a few missing files.)

One big problem is that LMS doesn’t support Perl 5.30 or later - 5.28 must be installed. Unfortunately, I upgraded my ports collection, and portmaster made Perl 5.30 a dependency of the backup package it built, rather than 5.28. I’m not sure how easy it is to tweak a FreeBSD package and correct this.

However, the port doesn’t compile (I just selected FLAC support, plus documentation - nothing else). If this can be fixed, I would be very grateful.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2019)

Oliver Jones said:


> I’m not sure how easy it is to tweak a FreeBSD package and correct this.


You cannot change dependencies of packages. You can change the defaults for ports. If you really need Perl 5.28 set this in /etc/make.conf and rebuild everything:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.28
```

But I very much doubt LMS can't handle Perl 5.30. Both 5.28 and 5.30 are mentioned in the latest changelog:








						slimserver/Changelog7.html at public/7.9 · Logitech/slimserver
					

Server for Logitech Squeezebox players. This server is also called Logitech Media Server - slimserver/Changelog7.html at public/7.9 · Logitech/slimserver




					github.com


----------



## rsronin (Dec 31, 2019)

If you are not afraid:

https://audiodigitale.eu/?p=87

https://audiodigitale.eu/repo/freebsd/


----------



## Oliver Jones (Jan 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You cannot change dependencies of packages. You can change the defaults for ports. If you really need Perl 5.28 set this in /etc/make.conf and rebuild everything:
> 
> ```
> DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.28
> ...


Many thanks. I ended up changing the /etc/make.conf, and when I did a full update of the ports tree, that did compile correctly with all but one option enabled (only Shorten had to be left out, as the port was marked as broken.)

However, the LMS Version you refer to isn’t released, and the FreeBSD port seems to use an older, 2018 release. LMS doesn’t even have a 2019 release. I spent too much time on the computer already this holiday, so I will have to draw the line at meddling with distfiles. If you have more of a clue than I do about this (which probably isn’t hard!)  - I’d appreciate some help with that.

I ended up with 29 packages which had to be installed (I got about 130+ ports built, but I tried installing the resulting LMS package, and noting what dependencies it wanted, repeatedly uninstalling all packages until it was happy. It still wanted Perl 5.30 (as well as 5.28), unless I had installed 5.28 first. Curiously, when I supplied the LMS package and all its dependencies as a single command in a script (viz: yes | pkg install ./x.txz ./y.txz ./z.txz ...), it tried to install Perl 5.28 _twice_ - not sure why that happened: I double-checked, and I only provided one reference to Perl 5.28. If you want a copy of the tar file I produced with the binaries, for testing (about 40MB), just let me know.



rsronin said:


> If you are not afraid:
> 
> https://audiodigitale.eu/?p=87
> 
> https://audiodigitale.eu/repo/freebsd/


Many thanks, but I’m really just too paranoid for my own good.


----------



## Wapcaplet (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm running LMS under Perl 5.30 using the patch from this PR:






						240397 – audio/logitechmediaserver: Fails to stage with Perl 5.30
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




The plist needed to be updated to build with 5.30.  I'm not sure why this patch hasn't been committed yet.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 5, 2020)

Wapcaplet said:


> I'm running LMS under Perl 5.30 using the patch from this PR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems not to have been committed yet. A user may need run portdowngrade.
It works well or only with the revision - http://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/508834


----------



## Oliver Jones (May 13, 2021)

This port is still breaking in FreeBSD 13, using the latest packages. For example, after a successful make, trying to generate a package results in the following errors:


```
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # make package
===>  Building package for logitechmediaserver-7.9.2.g2018.12.10
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/Audio/Scan.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/Class/XSAccessor.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/Class/XSAccessor/Array.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/Class/XSAccessor/Heavy.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/DBM.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/ExampleP.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/File.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Policy/Base.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Policy/classic.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Policy/pedantic.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Policy/rush.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Transport/Base.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Transport/corostream.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Transport/null.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Transport/pipeone.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Gofer/Transport/stream.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/NullP.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Proxy.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/SQLite.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/SQLite/Constants.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable/FileContent.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable/PerlData.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBD/Sponge.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Changes.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Const/GetInfo/ANSI.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Const/GetInfo/ODBC.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Const/GetInfoReturn.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Const/GetInfoType.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/DBD.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/DBD/Metadata.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/DBD/SqlEngine.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/FAQ.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Execute.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Request.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Response.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/Base.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/DataDumper.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/Storable.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Transport/Base.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Transport/pipeone.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Gofer/Transport/stream.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Profile.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/ProfileData.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/ProfileDumper.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/ProfileDumper/Apache.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/ProfileSubs.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/ProxyServer.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/PurePerl.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/SQL/Nano.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Util/CacheMemory.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/Util/_accessor.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/DBI/W32ODBC.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/Image/Scale.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/JSON/XS.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver/work/stage/usr/local/share/logitechmediaserver/CPAN/arch/5.32/JSON/XS/Boolean.pm:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver #
```

As before, this can be fixed with the following two patches, for Makefile and pkg-plist, respectively:

/tmp/Makefile.patch:
	
	



```
--- Makefile.orig    2021-04-27 14:02:27.000000000 +0200
+++ Makefile    2021-05-13 22:40:22.228399000 +0200
@@ -1,5 +1,6 @@
PORTNAME=    logitechmediaserver
PORTVERSION=    7.9.2.g2018.12.10
+PORTREVISION=    1
CATEGORIES=    audio

MAINTAINER=    ports@FreeBSD.org
```

/tmp/pkg-plist.patch:
	
	



```
--- pkg-plist.orig    2021-05-13 22:39:46.462137000 +0200
+++ pkg-plist    2021-05-13 22:42:07.662985000 +0200
@@ -731,61 +731,6 @@
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/YAML/XS.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/YAML/XS/LibYAML.pm
%%AMD64_ONLY%%%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Audio/Cuefile/Parser.pm
-%%AMD64_ONLY%%%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Audio/Scan.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Class/XSAccessor.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Class/XSAccessor/Array.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Class/XSAccessor/Heavy.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/DBM.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/ExampleP.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/File.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Policy/Base.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Policy/classic.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Policy/pedantic.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Policy/rush.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Transport/Base.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Transport/corostream.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Transport/null.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Transport/pipeone.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Gofer/Transport/stream.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/NullP.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Proxy.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/SQLite.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/SQLite/Constants.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable/FileContent.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/SQLite/VirtualTable/PerlData.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBD/Sponge.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Changes.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Const/GetInfo/ANSI.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Const/GetInfo/ODBC.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Const/GetInfoReturn.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Const/GetInfoType.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/DBD.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/DBD/Metadata.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/DBD/SqlEngine.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/FAQ.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Execute.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Request.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Response.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/Base.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/DataDumper.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Serializer/Storable.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Transport/Base.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Transport/pipeone.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Gofer/Transport/stream.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Profile.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/ProfileData.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/ProfileDumper.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/ProfileDumper/Apache.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/ProfileSubs.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/ProxyServer.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/PurePerl.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/SQL/Nano.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Util/CacheMemory.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/Util/_accessor.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/DBI/W32ODBC.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Data/Dump.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Data/Dump/FilterContext.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Data/Dump/Filtered.pm
@@ -801,9 +746,6 @@
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/ExtUtils/CBuilder/Platform/dec_osf.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/ExtUtils/CBuilder/Platform/os2.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/HTML/Tagset.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Image/Scale.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/JSON/XS.pm
-%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/JSON/XS/Boolean.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Module/Build.pm
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Module/Build/API.pod
%%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/arch/%%PERL_VER%%/Module/Build/Authoring.pod
```

Simply apply the two patches to your logitechmediaserver port directory, viz:


```
root@beastie:/usr/ports # cd audio/logitechmediaserver
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # ls -l
total 67
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    4246 Apr 27 14:02 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     419 Dec 22  2018 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      10 May 13 23:21 files
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     921 Oct  6  2016 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     297 Aug 13  2019 pkg-message
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  134677 Dec 22  2018 pkg-plist
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # patch </tmp/Makefile.patch
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|--- Makefile.orig      2021-04-27 14:02:27.000000000 +0200
|+++ Makefile   2021-05-13 22:40:22.228399000 +0200
--------------------------
Patching file Makefile using Plan A...
Hunk #1 succeeded at 1.
done
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # patch </tmp/pkg-plist.patch
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|--- pkg-plist.orig     2021-05-13 22:39:46.462137000 +0200
|+++ pkg-plist  2021-05-13 22:42:07.662985000 +0200
--------------------------
Patching file pkg-plist using Plan A...
Hunk #1 succeeded at 731.
Hunk #2 succeeded at 746.
done
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # ls -l
total 112
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    4262 May 13 23:23 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    4246 Apr 27 14:02 Makefile.orig
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     419 Dec 22  2018 distinfo
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      10 May 13 23:21 files
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     921 Oct  6  2016 pkg-descr
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     297 Aug 13  2019 pkg-message
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  131359 May 13 23:23 pkg-plist
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  134677 Dec 22  2018 pkg-plist.orig
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # pkg install automake bash flac gettext-tools help2man lame libgd m4 mac nasm opus opusfile perl5 pkgconf rsync sox texinfo yasm
...
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # make clean
===>  Cleaning for logitechmediaserver-7.9.2.g2018.12.10_1
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # make rmconfig
===> Removing user-configured options for logitechmediaserver-7.9.2.g2018.12.10_1
root@beastie:/usr/ports/audio/logitechmediaserver # make package
```

With this approach, I clobbered everything and managed to get it to compile (with all options) and produce a package. Yes, I know that building it on pkg dependencies isn't the best approach, but logitechmediaserver has a hissy fit every time the installed Perl version changes anyway, so I just grab the contents of /var/cache/pkg and save that along with the compiled package for later.

I hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2021)

Yes, nobody has integrated the patches from PR 240397 yet, so you still need to apply those.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks, but why do I get an error with the above plist-patch?


```
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|--- pkg-plist.orig    2021-05-13 22:39:46.462137000 +0200
|+++ pkg-plist    2021-05-13 22:42:07.662985000 +0200
--------------------------
Patching file pkg-plist using Plan A...
patch: **** malformed patch at line 4: %%SLIMDIR%%/CPAN/YAML/XS.pm
```


ok ... apparently this "CODE"ing removes spaces? Can I get the raw code of the post or do we need a new posting? Or were the spaces removed beforehand?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2022)

laufdi said:


> apparently this "CODE"ing removes spaces?


Use [code] instead of [icode], [icode] is for _inline_ code.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 9, 2022)

It seems Oliver above used "code" nevertheless the patches are missing spaces


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2022)

laufdi said:


> It seems Oliver above used "code"


I edited the post.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 9, 2022)

Fix with `| sed -e 's:^\([^@+-]\): \1:'`.


----------



## laufdi (Feb 9, 2022)

Unfortunately all these patches, even if working, don't really fix the plist ...


----------

